# Bolton old links open Saturday 29/6/2013  OOM card



## Liverbirdie (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello all,

I may get a mate to come also (buggy permitting), but if there is anyone else who fancies it to get an OOM card in, I'm game.

Hopefully Graham may join us as well, but it's only Â£15 each (Â£30 pair). There is still lots of tee times left, especially between 2 and 4.00.

The format is BB medal, but we can both just putt out, as per Preston OOM.

Anyone interested, put your name down, and we will fill it up in 4's first, then go from there.:thup:

LB


----------



## peterlav (Jun 18, 2013)

Will check my Rota in work tomorrow


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 18, 2013)

peterlav said:



			Will check my Rota in work tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

OK Pete.

I'm not bringing Â£2, this time!


----------



## gjbike (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry chaps can't play that late on the Saturday as Julie and I are going out early doors on Saturday Northern soul night at Swinley in Wigan taxi is booked for 18:45, will post something later on dates I can make in July.


----------



## peterlav (Jun 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			OK Pete.

I'm not bringing Â£2, this time! 

Click to expand...

Don't worry mate, I'm working that day, your Â£2 is safe!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 19, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Sorry chaps can't play that late on the Saturday as Julie and I are going out early doors on Saturday Northern soul night at Swinley in Wigan taxi is booked for 18:45, will post something later on dates I can make in July.
		
Click to expand...

Graham could you play early Saturday morning 29/06?


----------



## gjbike (Jun 19, 2013)

just checked the sheet on line could do the 08:00 plus there is one at 09:30 could do either ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2013)

Right, I've got my mate who is game as well. Anyone else game for an afternoon game, as we'll need four to get the booking.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 21, 2013)

I've got more of an idea for this next week now, so if anyone fancies going in an open next Saturday around 2.30 ish, let me know. Only Â£15 pp, but we need another pair.

OOm card anyone?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm intrested mate,anybody else (except scouser) fancies it give us a shout.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm intrested mate,anybody else (except scouser) fancies it give us a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Hello mate, possibly a change of plan now. I'm doing what any other re-blooded male is doing next Saturday night - I'm going to see Evita on the empire, so the 2.30 booking is cutting it fine. I'm also booked in at manchester GC for my putter fitting at 12.30.

They have 7.40am available, not ideal, but could you do that. My mate wont be able to then as no buggies available in the morning, but we may be able to get 1 other person.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello mate, possibly a change of plan now. I'm doing what any other re-blooded male is doing next Saturday night - I'm going to see Evita on the empire, so the 2.30 booking is cutting it fine. I'm also booked in at manchester GC for my putter fitting at 12.30.

They have 7.40am available, not ideal, but could you do that. My mate wont be able to then as no buggies available in the morning, but we may be able to get 1 other person.
		
Click to expand...

I could prob do 7:40 but Stu dont like me

Scrub that ...playing Lymm


----------



## gjbike (Jun 22, 2013)

Can do the 07:40 have we got a team?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello mate, possibly a change of plan now. I'm doing what any other re-blooded male is doing next Saturday night - I'm going to see Evita on the empire, so the 2.30 booking is cutting it fine. I'm also booked in at manchester GC for my putter fitting at 12.30.

They have 7.40am available, not ideal, but could you do that. My mate wont be able to then as no buggies available in the morning, but we may be able to get 1 other person.
		
Click to expand...

That's sound for me Pedro. Do you wanna book it?

If we're really really desperate for a 4th player, scouser could join us


----------



## Scouser (Jun 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			That's sound for me Pedro. Do you wanna book it?

If we're really really desperate for a 4th player, scouser could join us 

Click to expand...

Can't "mate"  playing Lymm


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Can't "mate"  playing Lymm
		
Click to expand...



That's a shame........


----------



## Scouser (Jun 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			That's a shame........
		
Click to expand...

Yeah cos u need a re match....


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Yeah cos u need a re match.... 

Click to expand...

Correct, but I'll wait til you get a man's handicap before I play you. I'm not giving you 10 shots!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			That's sound for me Pedro. Do you wanna book it?

If we're really really desperate for a 4th player, scouser could join us 

Click to expand...

I'll have to speak to my mate first, as I'll have to let him down, as can't do the open, the putter fitting and Evita (Ma's birthday present). I'll  see you tomorrow at the capt's prize Stu.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2013)

I've spoken to my mate, and I'm sorry to let him down, but couldn't fit everything in.

So I'm ok for 7.40, with Stu and Graham - one other place available. 

This will be for an OOM card.

Stu, straight afterwards I'm going to have to go straight to manchester GC for my putter fitting, so you can either go there and back yourself, or come in with me, but you'll have to come the fitting afterwards, also.

Anyone else?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've spoken to my mate, and I'm sorry to let him down, but couldn't fit everything in.

So I'm ok for 7.40, with Stu and Graham - one other place available. 

This will be for an OOM card.

Stu, straight afterwards I'm going to have to go straight to manchester GC for my putter fitting, so you can either go there and back yourself, or come in with me, but you'll have to come the fitting afterwards, also.

Anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Bump.

Or scouser are you game?

Or any other OOm'ers/forummers

Or Graham, can you get a mate to make us into a 4?


----------



## gjbike (Jun 24, 2013)

All mates already playing would of thought someone of the forum would want a knock Saturday morning !!!!!!,


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 24, 2013)

I would of made up the 4 ball if I wasn't doing Lymm.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 24, 2013)

Captains weekend at davyhulme or i would of played. Do fancy going back there to play it better too


----------



## thepodgster (Jun 24, 2013)

Playing at Upton by Chester and need to be there around 1145Hrs so would have to leave Bolton no later than 1100Hrs.

How long does it take to get round BOL playing of the whites? Would I have enough time?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 24, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Playing at Upton by Chester and need to be there around 1145Hrs so would have to leave Bolton no later than 1100Hrs.

How long does it take to get round BOL playing of the whites? Would I have enough time?
		
Click to expand...

Mateyou ccouldn't get round of the reds in that time with your game... :rofl:

I'm doing Lymm


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2013)

thepodgster said:



			Playing at Upton by Chester and need to be there around 1145Hrs so would have to leave Bolton no later than 1100Hrs.

How long does it take to get round BOL playing of the whites? Would I have enough time?
		
Click to expand...

As much as I'd love you to join us Podge, 3 1/2 hours in a BB medal game isn't enough matey, more likely to take 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			As much as I'd love you to join us Podge, 3 1/2 hours in a BB medal game isn't enough matey, more likely to take 4 1/2 hours.
		
Click to expand...



Are we still a man short for this Ped? 

I'll ask one of the lads tomorrow if were still short.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Are we still a man short for this Ped? 

I'll ask one of the lads tomorrow if were still short.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, we are mate. Ring me in work if we're good to go, so I can get it booked.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, we are mate. Ring me in work if we're good to go, so I can get it booked.
		
Click to expand...

Will do pm your number. I'm sure Ollie or Duffy will play.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 24, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Will do pm your number. I'm sure Ollie or Duffy will play.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			PM sent
		
Click to expand...

Ped, I can't get nobody else to join us so I'll leave it for now and arrange a game with Graham at a later date.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 25, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Ped, I can't get nobody else to join us so I'll leave it for now and arrange a game with Graham at a later date.
		
Click to expand...

OK, unless any other captains can accomodate us this saturday morning....


----------



## Birchy (Jun 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			OK, unless any other captains can accomodate us this saturday morning....
		
Click to expand...

Captains weekend at Davyhulme so no can do for me unfortunately.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 26, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Ped, I can't get nobody else to join us so I'll leave it for now and arrange a game with Graham at a later date.
		
Click to expand...

Ok matey, thanks for trying. I'm jumping in on Saturday at Lymm with Karl to get my first OOM card in.


----------

